# Is this Depersonalisation



## Fakeit (Aug 28, 2016)

hello, I am a 15 year old girl and I was just wondering if anyone could help me identify whether or not what I have felt was DP.

Around last summer I had a few drinks while I was out with friends (yes I know it was wrong but that's beside the point) and got drunk for the first time, after this I remember feeling really out of it for two or three weeks and I couldn't quite place what the feeling was, I just thought it was my hangover lasting longer than it should have but during this time I felt like I couldn't control my body and that nothing was REAL. I was really unaware of my surroundings (for example if something happened I wouldn't notice for about 5 minutes) I was forgetful and began questioning whether things were actually happening like if someone said something to me I wouldn't know if r they had actually said it or not.

So after I snapped out of it I figured I was okay and that it was just a sleep problem or something and I carried on and the few times I drank afterward (and I mean few, it couldn't have been more than 4 times) I felt the same thing for weeks after. Eventually I couldn't cope with the feeling and linked it to the drinking and now that I dont do it anymore the feeling has gone away almost completely however there are still some moments where I find myself wondering if I'm real or sort of "is this really happening?"

Please don't be horrible about it, I'm doing this to find out if what I felt is normal, does everyone feel like this after they drink? I know people have it worse and I'm so grateful that I don't feel like this all the time but I wouldn't be asking if I didn't feel something was wrong


----------



## leothelion (Aug 28, 2016)

I would say that sounds like dp alcohol and drugs definitely make it ten times worse if you are inclined to symptoms of dp


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd be hesitant to diagnose you and indeed nobody here who isn't a medical professional is qualified to...

That said obviously it sounds like you don't really react that well to alcohol.. feeling woolly and out of it is pretty normal for being hungover but if it's gonna make you feel rubbish for an extended period, I'd advise you give it a miss.

Hope this post finds you somewhat better


----------

